# Mala maró



## Cranc

Hola a tots!

Algú em pot dir si coneix una manera de dir el mateix que el que volem dir quan usem l'expressió "mala maró" però en positiu?

Gràcies

C


----------



## kiyama

Jo no la conec, potser "bon ambient" podria ser un antònim...
En tot cas, hauria de ser "mala maror" (és un derivat de mar)
Kiyama


----------



## Cranc

Perdó, és maror, clar. Gràcies per l'intent i la correcció.

Més idees?

C


----------



## Mei

Hola! Depén del context potser es pot dir "mal rotllo" o  "mala espina". 

Mei


----------



## Cranc

Cranc said:


> Hola a tots!
> 
> Algú em pot dir si coneix una manera de dir el mateix que el que volem dir quan usem l'expressió "mala maró" però en positiu?
> 
> Gràcies
> 
> C



Mei, fixa't que demanava un contrari, no un sinònim. 

Gràcies igualment

C


----------



## Mei

Cranc said:


> Mei, fixa't que demanava un contrari, no un sinònim.
> 
> Gràcies igualment
> 
> C



Ooops... quina patinada!  Doncs.... "bon rotllo", "ben entesa"...  

Mei (massa pendent de la lluna de València potser... sight...)


----------



## Cranc

Ben entesa m'agrada, però no acaba de ser el mateix, no trobeu?

C


----------



## Mei

Cranc said:


> Ben entesa m'agrada, però no acaba de ser el mateix, no trobeu?
> 
> C



Suposo que depén del context perquè en el diccionari parla de discòrdia també, per això ho he dit.



> *2 * _ fig_ _1 _ Agitació, *discòrdia*, mal humor, etc, en el si d'un grup de persones. _No tinc ganes d'anar a casa perquè hi ha maror._


A veure què dieuen els altres... més idees nens!  Coi de canalla, on us heu ficat! 

Maror

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Segons el context, també es podria dir "córrer bons aires", si és que pots fer servir un verb.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Bé no trobo propostes a la biblioteca de la qual disposo.

Tota vegada que demanes idees i que sigui un antònim, pel què em dona la imaginació se m'acut:

*BON AMBIENT*

Demano disculpes si m'estic repetint, tota vegada que he llegit el què s'ha dit potser m'he colat.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quin és el context, Cranc?

Aquesta expressió tan marinera m'ha fet pensar en el títol de l'únic llibre que Carlos Barral va escriure en català (bé, el va dictar; concretament a la seva filla): *Pel car de fora. Catalunya des del mar*... Una joia, per cert .

Tenir el _car de fora_, si no vaig errada, vol dir tenir el vent a favor, o sigui que... RES DE MALA MAROR! 

No sé si et pot servir...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Bon vent? Bassa d'oli? Carn i ungla? Hi canten els àngels? 

No sé, segur que n'hi ha més.


----------



## jaume60

Hola

A la generació dels 60 he escoltat *aqui hi ha química*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Cranc

Gràcies

Bassa d'oli sona bé, encara que la química també m'agrada

Gràcies de nou

Cranc


----------



## Antpax

Cranc said:


> Gràcies
> 
> Bassa d'oli sona bé, encara que la química també m'agrada
> 
> Gràcies de nou
> 
> Cranc


 
Hola Cranc,

Potser que estigui pensant en castellà, però per a mí, "haver química" y "haver bon ambient" no són la mateixa cosa. Si hi ha quimica, como ho en diria jo? (¿h´en, ho´n?), sería un escaló més, és quan t´entens amb una persona casi sens parla o saps com pensa el altre, mentre que "bon ambient" es més una cuestió d´educació i cordialitat..

Bé, només és una opinió.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Potser "hi ha caliu"? Ho he sentit dir quan algú entra en un lloc on s'hi està bé. 

Mei


----------



## Cranc

Antpax said:


> Hola Cranc,
> 
> Potser que estigui pensant en castellà, però per a mí, "haver química" y "haver bon ambient" no són la mateixa cosa. Si hi ha quimica, como ho en diria jo? (¿h´en, ho´n?), sería un escaló més, és quan t´entens amb una persona casi sens parla o saps com pensa el altre, mentre que "bon ambient" es més una cuestió d´educació i cordialitat..
> 
> Bé, només és una opinió.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Tens tota la raó, la "química" és més seriosa... bassa d'oli faria més el fet

C


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Bé, només és una opinió.


 
Opinió encertada, Ant.

Perquè hi hagi bona química, hi ha d'haver bon ambient; mentre que que hi hagi bon ambient no vol dir que s'hi arribi a produir química...


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Encara en tinc més, aquests si, molt propis de la ciutat on visc (Terrassa) que en la primera meitat del segle XX, va ser un referent de la indústria textil, ep! juntament amb Sabadell.

Son dites pròpies d'aquelles empreses i que, imagino, poden servir pel que demanes,

*no fa tares*
*van tots els telers*
*li baten les taules*
*és tot estam*

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Cranc

Mei said:


> Potser "hi ha caliu"? Ho he sentit dir quan algú entra en un lloc on s'hi està bé.
> 
> Mei



Sí, sí, una de les acepcions d'"haver-hi caliu" és ben bé el contrari d'have-hi maror o mala maror, molt bé. Gràcies Mei

C


----------

